
Yellowstone Has Bulged as Magma Pocket Swells - px
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/01/110119-yellowstone-park-supervolcano-eruption-magma-science/
======
beoba
You can see the path that the hotspot carved as it moved across southern
Idaho:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HotspotsSRP.jpg>

[http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=43.636075,-111.335449...](http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=43.636075,-111.335449&spn=6.320504,14.18335&t=p&z=7)

